# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #810 trendy, Αγία Παρασκευή

## trendy

Ενεργά bblinks 
#3252 Nettraptor
#2315 Nvak 
#956 Netsailor 
#3457 ajn - offline 
#ap cisco 350 σε panel 120 μοιρών 9dBi, παίζει στο πιο ελεύθερο κανάλι που επιλέγει το cisco. - offline 

Υπηρεσίες: offline slackware -> slackware mirror + repository + library dependency (9.0 έως current) 


```
ROOT=http://slackware.trendy.awmn/slackware-$VERSION REPOS_ROOT=AWMN%http://slackware.trendy.awmn/slackware-awmn DEP_ROOT=http://slackware.trendy.awmn/libraries/
```

 offline 
fedora core 6 mirrors offline 
WhiteRussian Backports+packages
ntp.trendy.awmn -> time server συγχρονισμένος με ntp.org και τον stratum 1 που έχω στην Τσεχία. 
offline proxy.trendy.awmn:3128 & 3130 για το icp -> meshed proxy, abuse it and you loose it. 
offline di.fm-trance relay 

Επίσης δουλεύουν οι κλασσικές υπηρεσίες dns (wireless + internet) στο 10.14.149.14

Προστέθηκε mrtg βαρβάτο http://mrtg.trendy.awmn/koutsomoura.html για το router και όχι μόνο. 


Εν αναμονή επικοινωνίας μου με τον airspace για ενδεχόμενη ενσύρματη σύνδεσή μας, ας αρχίσω την έρευνα για ένα ακόμα bb link. Έχω ήδη πρόταση από τον nvak για να συνδεθώ στην omni του αλλά θα προτιμούσα κάποιον με εξοπλισμό που κάθεται. Το σπίτι μου είναι στην πλατεία Αγ.Ιωάννη στην οδό Ελβετίας (κάθετος της Αγ.Ιωάννου και εφαπτόμενη στην ομώνυμη πλατεία) σε αρκετά ψηλό σημείο όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες. Οι μόνες πλευρές που δε φαίνονται είναι προς το δημοτικό γυμναστήριο και το 1ο Λύκειο (κάτι που διορθώνεται βέβαια με ιστό, μιας και με κόβουν οι ισοϋψείς πολυκατοικίες του συγκροτήματός μου). Από εξοπλισμό διαθέτω μέχρι στιγμής ένα 900+ που με συνδέει με τον airspace και περιμένω ένα wrt54gs από το ξεπούλημα του digi. Feeder και καλώδια έχω βρει, μου λείπει το πιάτο, που λέω αρχικά να το στερεώσω στα κάγκελα της ταράτσας, όπως έχουν κάνει και άλλοι με τη nova τους. Ξεκινάω τις φωτογραφίες από Νοτιοδυτικά και κινούμαι δεξιόστροφα. Είναι από 6600 με 640*480 ανάλυση οπότε ίσως να μη φαίνονται καλά (είχε και κακό καιρό σήμερα).

----------


## trendy

συνέχεια φωτογραφιών

----------


## trendy

κι άλλος Υμηττός...

----------


## trendy

προς γυμναστήριο...

----------


## trendy

λίγα πράγματα...

----------


## Ygk

Οτι γράφεται παρακάτω είναι σε θεωρητική βάση.

1) Εάν βλέπεις καλά πρός την οδό Μακεδονίας (εκεί στο κολυμβητήριο/γιοφύρι της άρτας  ::  ) στην ράχη θα δραστηριοποιηθεί ο scullcap(?). Αυτός λοιπόν βλέπει πολύ καλά τον προφήτη Ηλία (βλ. Machine 22) από τον πρώτο όροφο της πολυκατοικίας του. Του περισσεύουν ακόμη 4 ή 5 όροφοι ακόμη πρός τα πάνω  ::  . Πρόταση εχει γίνει για σύνδεση & με Preston. Το υπόλοιπο δρομολόγιο απο αυτή την μεριά θα πρέπει να σου είναι γνώριμο. 
2) Απο την άλλη μεριά τώρα (Σταυρός κλπ). Πάρα πολύ καλά βλέπει τον Airspace o ncksm & νομίζω & ο jchr (Γιάννη παρακαλώ επιβεβαίωσε). 
Απ' ότι γνωρίζω υπάρχει αμφότερη επιθυμία σύνδεσης του nsksm με RF & πρόθεση του ncksm να βγεί & προς Βριλλήσια.
Θα ήταν ιδεατό να μπορούσε (νομίζω είναι εφικτό) ο jchr να συνδεθεί με ncksm.

Απο την μεριά μου για την υλοποίηση αυτής της προσπάθειας προτίθεμαι να δανείσω για βραχύ χρονικό διάστημα όσο εξοπλισμο μου περισσεύει (πίστεψέ με είναι αρκετός & δεν πρόκειται να τον ενεργοποιήσω για Link μεγαλύτερο του 1km) προκειμένου να πάρει σάρκα & οστά οποιαδήποτε εφικτή επιλογή.

Οποιος απο τους προαναφερθέντες θεωρεί ότι η παρουσιαση της κατάστασης αποκλίνει απο την πραγματικότητα παρακαλω να με διορθώσει.


Καλή πρωτοχρονιά



Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Κάνε ένα scan μήπως πιάνεις τον jchr. 
Καλή θα ήταν και μία δοκιμή με Ygk.

----------


## trendy

Όποτε μπορείτε να κάνουμε κάποιο scan εγώ είμαι εύκαιρος. Το θέμα είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέτω μόνο ένα 900+, ούτε κεραία ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Περιμένω το wrt54gs από τον digi, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε φτάνει. Γιάννη (ygk) θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε με τον εξοπλισμό να κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή. Σας ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας!

----------


## jchr

Για ΒΒ μεσα παιδια... οποτε θελετε δοκιμη..  ::   ::  
και καλη χρονια με πολλα και καλα lings  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Όποτε μπορείτε να κάνουμε κάποιο scan εγώ είμαι εύκαιρος. Το θέμα είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέτω μόνο ένα 900+, ούτε κεραία ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Περιμένω το wrt54gs από τον digi, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε φτάνει. Γιάννη (ygk) θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε με τον εξοπλισμό να κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή. Σας ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας!


socialisingly μέσα και εγώ για βοήθεια... την άλλη εβδομάδα.. θα είμαι σε άδεια... αν δεν μπορεί ο ygk… έχω και εγώ μια καρτουλα.. για scan..  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω. Πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στη μητρική. Ενώ το τροφοδοτικό δίνει κανονικές τάσεις, δεν ανάβει. Κάνει μία μικρή προσπάθεια να ανάψει, πάνε να γυρίσουν λίγο οι ανεμιστήρες και μετά μουλαρώνει. Έχω κατεβάσει τη μητρική κάτω και την καθαρίζω. Δυστυχώς όμως απόψε φεύγω και δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ. Από Δευτέρα ξανά. Το περίεργο είναι ότι το εμφάνισε μετά από reboot που έκανα...


Αμαν! Και ήταν καινούριο το εργαλείο, του κουτιού!  :: 

Αυτό σημαίνει μάλλον ότι τά παιξε η τροφοδοσία της μητρικής.

Αν θες p1 board έχω κι εγώ να σου δώσω (με cpu 166mmx + 72mb ram).

----------


## nvak

Κάτι μου λέει ότι η υγρασία την κάνει την δουλειά της. 
Πολλά ταρτσοπισί χαλάνε χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο. 

Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά την λύση του λαδιού των μετασχηματιστών για ψύξη και μόνωση ?

----------


## sotirisk

> Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά την λύση του λαδιού των μετασχηματιστών για ψύξη και μόνωση ?


Θα επαρκεί η ψύξη για τον επεξεργαστή?

----------


## Ygk

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι η υγρασία την κάνει την δουλειά της. 
> *Πολλά* ταρτσοπισί χαλάνε χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο. 
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά *την λύση του λαδιού των μετασχηματιστών για ψύξη και μόνωση* ?


1. Πολλά?? Εχουμε στατιστικά??? Το pcακι του Παναγιώτη είχε..... αρκετές ώρες λειτουργίας στην πλάτη του. Ασε που πιθανόν να είναι απο τροφοδοτικό. Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα αντιμετωπίσει, έτσι ακριβώς μετά απο reboot, με δικό μου pc. Αποδείχτηκε πώς ήταν το τροφοδοτικό!

2. Καί κανένα τσουβάλι στουπί  ::   ::  

3. όσο για την ψύξη... σύστημα ψύξης λαδιού με κυκλοφορητή καί αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας βουτηγμένο στο λάδι ή προσαρμοσμένο επάνω στον επεξεργαστή. 
Just a thought!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάτι μου λέει ότι κάποιο παλικάρι έχει προϋπηρεσία στα Goodys… μηπως το θελετε και Maxi?… με coca colaA η σπρίτε  ::   ::  
Τι λάδια και χαζομάρες ρε…. Από που τα χάνετε?  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν ήταν δα και κανένα PC αξιώσεων… ένα Celeron στα 400 ήταν (αν θυμάμαι καλά)… ποιος ξέρει πόσες ώρες έχει ακόμα στην πλάτη του εκτός από τις ταρατσικες….

Θα το δούμε και με την συνδρομή όλης της καλής και οργανωμένης μας περιοχής, το παιδί θα το φτιάξει better than ever before!  ::   ::  

P.S. εεεε οχι τοσο γιατι δεν θα παιζει MT  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Ευχαριστώ για τις προσφορές βοηθείας! Το pc είναι όντως cel400 με τον επεξεργαστή σε socket και όχι slot. Δεν πρόλαβα να δοκιμάσω άλλους συνδυασμούς να δω πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά με ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εύκολα, μήπως φταίει αυτό. Βρήκα λίγη μουχλο-πρασινίλα σε μερικές επαφές της μητρικής, οπότε θέλω να την καθαρίσω σχολαστικά μήπως ήταν αυτό που έφταιγε. Αν δεν... προχωράμε σε αλλαγή.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

έχω και 2 celeron 633 socket που κάθονται, αν θες σφύρα να σου φέρω τον έναν αν θες  ::

----------


## nvak

> Βρήκα λίγη μουχλο-πρασινίλα σε μερικές επαφές της μητρικής.....


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το αποτέλεσμα της υγρασίας.
Τα PC δεν χαλάνε με τις ώρες λειτουργίας. 
Έχω εγκατεστημένα ακόμα και 386 12ετίας μέσα σε σκονισμένο περιβάλλον και δεν έχει χαλάσει κανένα, ενώ τα PC στις ταράτσες καθε τρείς και λίγο μας χαιρετάνε.

----------


## trendy

To pc αναστήθηκε σήμερα, μία μέρα μετά τον Ιησού.
Του έκανα ένα ξεγυρισμένο καθάρισμα-ξεσκόνισμα-ξεσκάτισμα και ένα reset στο bios και είναι και πάλι στην ταράτσα για νέες περιπέτειες. 
Αλλάχτηκε η κάρτα με ajn με μία cm6 που είχα. Αλλαγές στο σήμα θα φανούν σύντομα στο mrtg. 
lambrosk θα σε έχω στα υπόψιν μου όταν θελήσω αναβάθμιση! Αν αποφασίσεις να τους σκοτώσεις πες μου πάντως. Η μητρική παίρνει μέχρι p3.

----------


## lambrosk

Οποτε θες , ο ένας είναι δικός σου...  ::

----------


## nvak

O Netsailor μπορεί να ξανασυνδεθεί μαζί μου (υπάρχει έτοιμο στημένο interface)
To link που έχω μαζί σου θα το αφήσω πάνω να συνδέεσαι όποτε έρχεσαι. 
Αν σου χρειάζεται κανένα RB411 ή Bullet για να μπαίνεις σαν τερματικός, έχω να σου δώσω.

----------


## trendy

Να είσαι καλά Νίκο για τις ευγενικές σου προσφορές. Δε χρειάζομαι εξοπλισμό, έχω ήδη αρκετό και περισσεύει κιόλας. Και το interface αν βρεις κάποιον άλλον να το γυρίσεις. Θα μπω από vpn αν χρειαστεί να δω κάτι. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό είχε περιοριστεί πολύ ο χρόνος μου, αλλά θα χαρώ να κάνουμε μία συνάντηση όταν έρθω.

----------

